# My girls laying in the sun!



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

Peeked out my window and had to run out with the camera!


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

omg!!!! there so cute!! i love the one where your light brown horse is showing her teeth!!


----------



## Horses_Forever (Oct 14, 2007)

Awww!!! That is so cute. 

I got a few pictures of my horses sleeping and then waking up earlier this year.


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

AWWW! Cute! Love it!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I came in on mine while she was sunbathing, then she rolled.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

they're allllllllll soooooooooooo cute! i like how they all lay down right there, spread out next to each other.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Well since we're all sharing pictures! I walked out to check on my horses one day when they were in the field, see how the new guy was settling. Found him having a nice nap on the ground. 









Nice nap









All stretched out.

This horse has since gone back to his owners. This was also 2 years ago.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beau Baby said:


> Well since we're all sharing pictures! I walked out to check on my horses one day when they were in the field, see how the new guy was settling. Found him having a nice nap on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adorable!!


----------



## Precious Ponies (Jan 12, 2011)

How sweet x


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

TamaraB said:


> Peeked out my window and had to run out with the camera!


 
Look at my pearly whites,mom!

hehehe..soooo cute


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

aww! my mom has about 18 ponies, and one after noon almost all of them were laying in the sun!! I wish I'd had my camera!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

those are all adorable!


----------

